

HN MEETUP: Buenos Aires - niico

Who's in for a HN meetup this long weekend?
======
niico
Monday night? Maybe tuesday? Pub? Starbucks? Pizzería?

------
colindoc84
I would, but when/where?

------
Tombar
im willing to travel from uruguay for the next one!

------
bazookaBen
i'm in but this post is 7 days old!

